# Argh! I HATE my waterproof mattress cover!



## brainysinglemom

I bought it late in pregnancy in case my water broke in bed so as not to destroy my mattress. I got a cheap one -- like $15 or so. Now my little one is eight months old and we've been cosleeping this whole time. I've kept it on so that if she has accidents, etc. my mattress will still be okay.

But it makes the bed not very breathable and sweat stays glued to my body and her spit up doesn't dry up and it's just ugh! awful.

Bed, Bath and Beyond has allergen fancy ones for like $80 or so. Just wanted to get some input on if they're worth it before I buy.

Or maybe you have one you really like?

Thanks in advance!!
Julie


----------



## lkmiscnet

I bought a waterproof mattress pad from Kohl's and have not had any issues with its breathability, etc. It's just like a regular mattress pad (e.g. no crinkly sounds). However, I have not had the opportunity (knock on wood) to test it's waterproof ability though. It was purchased more for a back up system and just because I wanted to keep everyday sweat from going through to the mattress.

Because I do not relish the idea of having to strip the whole bed if a leak occurs, I bought a couple of waterproof flannel pads (27" x 50") at BRU- "Especially for Baby" brand. I put those on top of the fitted sheet because I co-sleep with our 13 mo old. He is moving around more at night, so I have started overlapping two to get more coverage. It's also great because my DS drools a lot while sleeping.

We have had too many diaper leaks to count, and it's great to just be able to flip off the pad and lay down a new one after changing him in the wee hours of the night. So, be sure to have spares on hand. They have not leaked through to the bed sheets at all.


----------



## MamaMem

I boughta cheap one for late pregnancy also. It was so sweaty!!! BUt if I out a thick bath towel over it, under the sheet, it was just fine. You need come layers to allow air flow. Blanket seemed a bit bulky and much to wash and a sheet was not enough. Also I put a thin bath towel under my babies crib sheet for the same reason. Way less cranky sweaty baby and much better sleep.


----------



## HappyMommy2

I put the waterproof one underneath the regular mattress cover. That way the sheet isn't directly on plastic, and in case of an issue the regular one goes right in the wash. Still a little hot, but not nearly as sweaty or crinkly.


----------



## AndtheStars

We just got one from Overstock.com that is terry cloth lined with polyurethane (or whatever it is that is inside Thirsties diaper covers). There's also a mesh lining. It's thin, quiet, breathable and it was only $35 or so for the king size







. Before we got this, DS and I slept on a large towel that I changed every three nights or so barring any accidents.


----------



## elus0814

I can't stand the waterproof ones either so I have water resistant ones. They won't stop something like an entire glass of water spilling but they will keep dampness off the mattress. I've had my water break three times prior to the start of labor, none were in bed, but I can't imagine that the amount of fluid that comes out in the initial gush is enough to soak through a water resistant mattress pad, although it would have to be taken off the bed asap so the moisture doesn't wick through. Just put a towel on the floor next to the bed to catch the big gush when you stand up.


----------



## ~savah~

We have a wool pad on our bed. They are not cheap but they work really well. DD has peed on it quite a few times with out a diaper and it has never leaked through.


----------



## hibana

Target has waterproof breathable mattress pads for ~20 for the full size. Or rather, they did about 4 years ago.


----------



## fireHC11

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dicksonley* 
We just got one from Overstock.com that is terry cloth lined with polyurethane (or whatever it is that is inside Thirsties diaper covers). There's also a mesh lining. It's thin, quiet, breathable and it was only $35 or so for the king size







. Before we got this, DS and I slept on a large towel that I changed every three nights or so barring any accidents.

I have one like this that I bought from Mattress Discounters when we bought our mattress. I haven't had any problems with it -- it's breathable, soft, makes no noise, and is in no way annoying.


----------

